# Sweet Caroline.....da da da



## Jeekinz (Aug 1, 2007)

So I'm pretty sure I'll still be watching NESN in October.  The 07 team has been outstanding and the Eric Gagne pick up was over the top.

Can't ask for much more.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 1, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> So I'm pretty sure I'll still be watching NESN in October. The 07 team has been outstanding and the Eric Gagne pick up was over the top.
> 
> *Can't ask for much more.*


 
Timely hitting wouldn't hurt any.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 1, 2007)

lol. gettin' pretty c@cky now, aren't we? 

it's august 1st. tell me again on october 1.

sheesh, ya win one every 86 years or so, and it goes to your heads.

thank you for jinxing your team, jeekinx.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> lol. gettin' pretty c@cky now, aren't we?
> 
> it's august 1st. tell me again on october 1.
> 
> ...


 
Yankee fans just cannot accept that their team's glory is in the past.  They cling to bizarre ideas to keep their hopes alive, such as, "It's August 1st, tell me again on October 1."

BT, leave the Dark Side behind and join the future of baseball.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 2, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> thank you for jinxing your team, jeekinx.


 
You noticed I haven't changed my sig, huh? 
No new hat either.  In fact, I had to wash it because my family was getting on my case. 


Yes, our at bats have not been up to par.  I can't believe how good our bull pen is though.  Prior years I would get sick to my stomach when the starter came out of the game.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 2, 2007)

Bucky,

So Cashman is banking on a rookie reliever to finish the season?  I don't understand why they got rid of a pitcher in an already abused BP.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 3, 2007)

yeah, it takes some 'splainin', which the yankee t.v. announcers keep hammering into our heads. 

they had to pay farnsworth a huge amount no matter what, and he can throw 98mph, yada yada, so they might as well let him work out his problems here rather than watch him do well on another team with yankee money in his pocket...
and in order to get someone for this season, they'd have to deal away a few of their up and coming prodigies...

then there's the kid chamberlain, who can throw 100, so they're betting on a coupla long shots. 

it's getting boring listen to them spew the team b.s. every day. just win damm!t. that's what we do!

it's another case that if they win, cashman and torre are geniuses. but if they lose, what were they thinking.

lol, andy. another one that thinks that all games since '04 don't really count.
i'm curious about which glory years you're talking about? the 20's and 30's, the 50's, 70's, or the 90's?  

ok, you're right. we should lay down and quit now.  NOT!


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 4, 2007)

I haven't seen Chamberlain's stuff, but the MFY fans at work say he's real good.  The real test, as we all know, is being able to handle the Bronx.

Farns, to me, needs some new surroundings. He's built like a 'brick......house' and can hit 102.  But it's flat and he's just not going after batters.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 4, 2007)

I see the Yankess game score and see they scored 16 runs vs. Kansas City!  Amazing, I think, then I see that KC has scored 8 runs on the Yankees!  Their pitching staff gave up 8 runs to one of the worst teams in MLB.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 4, 2007)

it does make things interesting!      

i haven't followed a season this closely in a decade or more.

k.c.'s pitching staff had the best era in baseball since the all-star break, before the yanks took them apart. twice now.

btw, HAH! i managed to turn this into a yankee thread.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 5, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> btw, HAH! i managed to turn this into a yankee thread.


 
Ummm, I think it's because there's more drama in the Bronx.


Face it, the Red sox have taken the Pennant.


----------



## QSis (Aug 5, 2007)

Jeekinz, you DO realize that the lead we have over the YS is a measly 7 games?

Maybe if it was *27*, I could relax.

Lee


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 6, 2007)

Lee,

7 games is alot for a team to catch up to.  The Yankees have no bullpen and their starting pitching is questionable.  You can't compare 06's injuries with this year.  Boston would need a significant blow by way of injuries not to take the Pennant.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 6, 2007)

Ok;  The Tigers have been in a slump.  But it can't last forever.  You can't count them out of their pennant bid either.  The Tigers rule the Al.  And they do have tallented pitchers, and hitters, and fielders.  Seems like a good combination to me. 

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## QSis (Aug 6, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> Lee,
> 
> 7 games is alot for a team to catch up to. The Yankees have no bullpen and their starting pitching is questionable. You can't compare 06's injuries with this year. Boston would need a significant blow by way of injuries not to take the Pennant.


 
Ohhhhhhhhhh, Jeekinz, you lime-headed cat, you!  You are going to jinx-inz us!

Lee


----------



## buckytom (Aug 7, 2007)

too late. 

the guy doesn't know about how important our superstitions are to our teams winning, qsis. (as i sit on the winning side of my couch watching a game, jersey and cap on, ready to be turned inside out and backwards into rally apparel when necessary.)


----------



## QSis (Aug 7, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> too late.
> 
> the guy doesn't know about how important our superstitions are to our teams winning, qsis. (as i sit on the winning side of my couch watching a game, jersey and cap on, ready to be turned inside out and backwards into rally apparel when necessary.)


 
I do the same thing.  It DOES make a difference!   

Getting verrrrrrrrrrry scary now!

Lee


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 7, 2007)

OMG.

Bucky, if the MFY can get through August with a winning record, I may get a tad nervous.

"You can't win 'em all."  

Lee, you need to toughen up. We have the best pitching in all of baseball. Pitching is what wins. We'll see if the MFY can score 10+ with real pitching on the mound this month.


Yeah, yeah, yeah....superstitions.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 26, 2007)

How Sweep It Is.

Let's roll through this week with the same dominance.

Go Sox!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 26, 2007)

grrrr, we just can't make up the last dozen games or so. would you have a slump already?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 26, 2007)

We slumped last month.  Where were you?


----------



## buckytom (Aug 27, 2007)

lol, that wasn't a slump. just a half dozen bad games or so. looks like you've got your game faces on for the stretch run, though. 

the 6 games left between the yanks and sox should be good!


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 27, 2007)

The remainder of the season is in our favor with very easy traveling and alot of home games.  If we play .500 ball we'll wind up with 95-96 wins! WOOOOOT!


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 28, 2007)

Bucky.....you ready?


----------



## buckytom (Aug 28, 2007)

lol, nice pic.

yup, i'm ready. i think the yanks were looking ahead to the boston series and overlooked detroit last night, though.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 28, 2007)

What's Moose getting paid?...........13-14 million?

lol


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 28, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> What's Moose getting paid?...........13-14 million?
> 
> lol


 

yeah, almost as much as 5-5 Roger with the 4.34 ERA.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 28, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> yeah, almost as much as 5-5 Roger with the 4.34 ERA.


 
I am SO glad he didn't come to Boston.  Though I hope he's in the rotation in Sept. when the MFY come to Fenway......that would be awesome.

NY still has another year of Mussina.  What team is going to pay that much money to a worn out SP that can't reach 90 on his fastball?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 28, 2007)

Careful, Jeeks, we have one headed in that direction as well.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 28, 2007)

He'll spend his last year in Florida.

Hopefully Lester will take his spot in the rotation.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 28, 2007)

Tigers over the Yankees, 16 - zip!  Need I say more?

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North, Detroit Tiger Fan from the Days of mighty Al Kaline, "Willie the Wonder" Hortin, and Stormin' Normin Cash to the present.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 29, 2007)

Alright Bucky, let her rip........


----------



## buckytom (Aug 29, 2007)

it don't mean a thing yet. a sweep only gets them back within 4, and one loss means they only gained a game and are 6 out.

go rocket!


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 29, 2007)

Joba looks pretty promising. I would much rather have him in the pen than as a starter. All in all, a good game........the squirrel was hilarious!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 29, 2007)

he had a great seat for the game!!!!


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 29, 2007)

2007 AL East Champions!!!



Bring it on LAA!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 29, 2007)

congrats, boys. we made it a race, but just couldn't make up the last coupla steps.

we'll se ya in the second round. 

(if it comes to pass, jeekinz, we have to meet somewhere over a beer or 10)


----------



## QSis (Sep 29, 2007)

buckytom said:


> (if it comes to pass, jeekinz, we have to meet somewhere over a beer or 10)


 
Take pictures 

Lee


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 29, 2007)

HA Haaaaaa! Sounds Good!


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 3, 2007)

6:30 Eastern on TBS! Go Sox!



(Jeeks will resume his normal sense of stupidity at 9am Thursday)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 3, 2007)

Red Wings Hockey starts tonight, and against Anaheim, you know, the _*Lame Ducks*_.  Oh yehhhh.

Oh, and Bucky, Jeekins, sorry 'bout your bad luck.  our teams did better than mine.  I have to hang my head in shame.  The Tigers barely went out with a mew, let alone a roar.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 4, 2007)

YANKS for the win. My grandpa played for them back in 48-52. here is his trophy bat that is now sitting in me room. i have two of them..


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah...Detroit fell flat on their face.....not as bad as the Mets....but pretty bad.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 22, 2007)

*Heck Yeah!*


----------



## QSis (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay, NOW we can be cocky! 

YAY!!



Lee


----------



## buckytom (Oct 29, 2007)

lol, oh man. i have to listen to this for another 5 months? 

congrats, once again. 

i hope cashman is happy that he went against the boss's orders and signed giambi instead of big papi a coupla years ago.

he shoulda been fired, not ol' joe.

enjoy your victory, boys (and pebbles ), and we'll see ya in the spring.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks, bucky.

I hope you're not also a J-E-T-S Jets fan...


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 29, 2007)

Woooo Hoooo!

Numero Uno!


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 29, 2007)

buckytom said:


> lol, oh man. i have to listen to this for another 5 months?
> 
> congrats, once again.
> 
> ...


 
Those Yanks have some serious issues to deal with now.  I really don't understand what their objective is.....in fact, nobody does.

The Yanks had a great 2nd half, made it to the post season and the front office only focused on the Indians series in their decision with Torre.  I wouldn't be surprised if a couple others get outta the Bronx.

Should be an interesting next coupla months.


----------

